# Indian marrying Belgian - Need help with procedures



## Joxster (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Glad to be a part of this forum, and sincerely hoping I can get some help here 

To summarize my situation: I am an Indian citizen, and have a Belgian girlfriend. We have decided to get legally married, and would like to do that in Belgium.
There are no clear guidelines or procedures available anywhere, and although we have done a lot of research, we're still not completely clear on a couple of things, which is where I would request anyone on this forum with the knowledge or experience of the process to please help me out.

Listed below is the information we have found out so far. In line with each point, I have also mentioned whether it is clear to us, or we need help with it.

To arrange the marriage in the Belgian Commune, the following documents are required:

Birth Certificate (Available)
Proof of address (Applied for Police Clearance Certificate) - Need to know whether this Certificate will be accepted as address proof.
Proof of Nationality/Citizenship (Unclear on what kind of document can be used for this).
Proof of Single Status or Bachelorhood (Unclear how to apply for this).
Power of Attorney to give my fiancee the legal right to arrange our marriage in the Belgian Commune (Unclear as to what can be considered as a POA document).
Copy of the Indian marriage law (Needs to be obtained from the Indian consulate in Belgium).

All of the above mentioned documents (except number 6) then need to be Apostilled at the Ministry of External Affairs in Delhi.
Once these documents are obtained and Apostilled at the MEA, then the marriage can be fixed at the Belgian Commune. Then next step is to apply for the Visa.

For the Visa, the following documents are required:

Valid Passport (Available).
Copy of the Belgian ID of my fiancee (Available).
Copy of the Marriage application from the Belgian Commune (Available after the completion of the above 5 steps).
Proof of the relationship of me and my fiancee (Unclear as to what can be considered as proofs).
Proof to have enough financial means or proof of sponsorship (We will go with proof of sponsorship).
Travel Insurance for 30,000 Euros (Need help with finding out which Insurance companies will be accepted for Belgium).
Medical Certificate (Will get this done).
Proof of good behavior of Visa applicant (Unclear as to what can be considered as proof).
*Optional:* Proof that we're both older than 21 years (Birth Certificate can be considered as proof of age).
*Optional:* Proof that my fiancee has enough means to provide accomodation (Registered rental contract can be used).
*Optional: *Proof that my fiancee has enough financial means to take care of me (Payslips will be used for this).

Sorry for the very long post, but I'm trying to be as detailed as possible, and am really looking forward to getting some help from members here.

Cheers


----------



## sonumonu12 (Dec 19, 2020)

Joxster said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Glad to be a part of this forum, and sincerely hoping I can get some help here
> 
> ...


Hi Joxster
How did it go? I am planning to marry in Belgium, but given the number of documents, it seems tricky, especially as I live in the UK (work visa) and getting everything apostilled in Delhi is difficult.
Thanks!


----------

